# How many appetizers per?



## kpollard_2000

I have a party coming up with 75 guests. We will be serving 5 cold and 3 hot appetizers. How many shrimp, meatballs, stuffed mushrooms do I figure per guest?


----------



## shroomgirl

K_Pollard~ shrimp are popular in St. Louis...
That's one exspensive item I always plan on more than normal.


----------



## chef david simpson

I agree with Shroomgirl, but can you be more specific please. What kind of party is it?


----------



## kpollard_2000

It's a Christmas party at their home for the managers and spouses of their company. I am having crudite tray, layered tortilla dip, and other items that you had mentioned that account for a lot of items. But i want to make sure that I allow enough of the shrimp,meatballs and mushrooms. The evening begins at 6:30. It helps to figure 5 per hour per person so I now approx how many things total...thanks


----------



## cape chef

I know we covered this somewhere, But I don't remember, How long is the event and is before,during or after dinner? This will help you judge. But generally I average 5 Hors de ouvers Per person per hour so for one hour you would need almost 375 pieces, But remember things like Crudites with seasanol veggies and dips and a simple brie en croute or lovely cheese display can acount for alot,Stationary items that are not individual portions can save you time and money. A chilled capanata served in hollowed out eggplant with Pita crisp is another example, and can be done ahead.Even a simple platter of exellent quility olives,artichokes maybe grilled and some bocconcini Or a large bowl of tomato and basil brushetta with some crostinis,most of these items are also cheap to produce, but serve up elegantly.I do relieze that Hdo production can be a bore, but think of things that the most time goes into the prep and the acual assemble of the Hdo is not as labor intensive. I hope this helps and makes a little sence


----------



## shroomgirl

6:30 many will think this is dinner! Especially if it runs 2 hours+ I think many times people say cocktail party and want buffet dinner....thinking it will be more economical to do hd.....anyone else?


----------



## momoreg

I agree. If these people want to throw an hd party at dinnertime, it the guests ought to know ahead of time exactly what time it begins and ends. We're doing one like that tonight, but it's only an hour of hd's, from 7 til 8.


----------



## cape chef

I agree, Thats why I think you should consintrate on stationary items that can be easly replenished. At a event such as this people will come hungry and thirsty. You should settle on a guarentee with your client as for as how many heads and for how long. Prepare some extra of the lower cost hdo,s and charge anything over the guarentee, like a two or three dollor surcharge per person above the agread upon cost per head. make sure your client is aware of a surcharge. As for your shrimp you can buy 16/20s wholesale 5# block average of 80 shrimp to the block for about 12 to 14 dollors (now) Higher as you approach the holidays,And you have your labor to consider for cooking and P&Ding the shrimp. or you can buy whats called IQF shrimp already P&Ded with tail intack for about 17 Dollors (wholesale) But you have no labor. you should go with a 21-26 size shrimp and maybe think about butlering some shrimp and sauce as to better to control the consumption


----------



## lynne

Timing is so important. You have be up front with your customer about the timing and people's expectations.

I threw a bridesmaid's social for a good friend Friday as my wedding gift to her. She wanted heavy HD. The event was 12:30-2:30 so people were going to come ready for lunch. It went really well though and the bride was so happy. Her favourite dessert and what she always requests is tiramisu (not the easiest thing to cleanly serve). So I did individual ones in champagne glasses--they looked so wonderful and the presentation was visually impressive--One I'll definitely have to keep on the books.

I've discovered that in situations where controlling the amount of food eaten is important (ie a client not willing to pay enough for what they really want...). It's goos to have HD that the consumer has to put together. Otherwise, pick up a cracker, schmear with pate or what have you; takes more investment than just picking up an already put together HD; seems to help things last longer. Ditto for wedges and blocks of cheese to be cut v. pre-cut cubes... Just be sure to have a mix of items so as not to disturb good flow.


----------



## kpollard_2000

Thanks..The only thing that really has me worried is the shrimp. I don't want to run out, but people around here eat it like their never getting it again. I am meeting with her this Week. How about if I tell her I allow so many per guests but will have extra to purchase per pound if she wants to keep the platter full.


----------



## cape chef

If you buy the P&D 21-25 per pound Buy 10 #s that will gine you about 230 shrimp divided by # of quest will give you about three shrimp per person.If your comportable with that,then off you go,if you feel the clieant wants a full platter for the deration of the party,she needs to know it will cost her more,but she gets the leftovers


----------



## shroomgirl

What is your menu~ ie do you have other meats
besides meatballs and shrimp.....3 per I don't know they scarf them in a major way.
What are your mushrooms stuffed with?
How long is your party? 
Small sandwiches go over really well with this type menu and the bread helps fill them up....smoked pork loin with carmelized onions....anything to get them off the shrimp.

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited 11-05-2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl

Allens has shrimp P&D...I just like looking at their selection....Page and 170
Good Luck


----------



## unichef

K_Pollard-

How did it go? How many per did you go through?


----------

